
Am I Being Boring? - llimllib
http://www.drmaciver.com/2009/10/am-i-being-boring/
======
zaidf
I do this all the time! Usually I get this funny feeling when I am writing a
paragraph which is unclear/going all over the place. I keep the idea I am
working on in that instant in my head. Then I delete the entire paragraph and
start again.

